
eHarmony sued in California for excluding gays - Goladus
http://www.boston.com/business/technology/articles/2007/05/31/eharmony_sued_in_california_for_excluding_gays/
======
lupin_sansei
"Carlson's lawyer Todd Schneider said the lawsuit was "about changing the
landscape and making a statement out there that gay people, just like
heterosexuals, have the right and desire to meet other people with whom they
can fall in love.""

But you don't have the right to force a private web site to achieve that task
for you, do you?

~~~
Sam_Odio
Does this mean I get to sue GayFriendMatch.com?

~~~
Goladus
Typically discrimination (in the legal sense) doesn't work backwards. The gist
of it is that the groups who can sue for discrimination have to be politically
disadvantaged. If straights wanted to force GayFriendMatch.com to match
straight couples, a law could easily be passed.

I sort of wonder what the real aim here is. It seems like the service is being
targeted because of the religious beliefs of the founder as much as the
product itself.

~~~
mynameishere
_have to be politically disadvantaged_

I'm going to make a wild guess and say that, pound for pound, homosexuals have
political influence twice as great as heterosexuals, and, in their core
issues, 100x as great.

